# echinodorus paul kloecker



## KiefKommando (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with this plant? LFS by me has been having good deals on plants lately and I just picked this guy up. Cool coloration to the leaves and it had thick veins running along the back of the leaf. Seems from what I can find online it is a hybrid sword plant made in Germany. I bought it potted, had great roots and already had a flower bud shooting from it when purchased. I have it planted next to my amazon sword and it is a cool contrast from the pointy bright green leafs of the amazon. I really like the plant there just doesn't seem to be much info on it online, maybe some of you have experiences with it you would like to share? I'm not at home now but as soon as I am I will try to get pics up.


----------



## KiefKommando (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry it took so long, couldn't find the time to get a good picture. The red leaf has really grown big I hope a few more grow in. :fish:


----------

